# AXWIN FRAME WINDOW: ybrowser.exe-bad image



## keithlin17 (Dec 8, 2004)

when i'm on the internet and left click the mouse. i get an error message "AXWIN FRAME WINDOW "ybrowser.exe-bad image" and below that, :the application orDLL C: WINDOWS\SYSREM32\OEH.DLL IS NOT A VALID WINDOWS IMAGE. PLEASE CHECK THIS AGAINST YOUR INSTALLATION DISKETTE. after clicking the close box i get another box with a "yahoo browser:tbrowser.exe-bac image" with the samemessage in the box with the x in a red circle. Thanks for any help, Keith.
my computer crashed week before last, i had to do the system recovery and lost everything on the system. Then two days later I got a virus, got rid of that and now this. Bad month!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You were offered help here: http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=305632


----------

